# Tabelle mit dünnen Linien - Linien werden nicht gedruckt



## SXrunner (30. Januar 2007)

Ich habe eine Tabelle durch die übliche Methode mit dünnen Linien versehen.
Also Tabellenfarbe schwarz,Zellen weiß und cellspacing 1.
Wird hervorragend angezeigt aber beim ausdrucken der Seite verschwinden die Linien.In der Druckvorschau sind sie auch weg.
Mit Border=1 funktioniert es,sieht aber nicht so toll aus.Was kann man da machen?
Und wie bekomme ich beim Internetexplorer die URL,das Datum und die Seitenanzeige beim Ausdruck weg?


----------



## Maik (30. Januar 2007)

Hi,

aktivier mal in den Browser-Druckeinstellungen das Drucken von Hintergrundfarben und -bildern.

Die Kopf- und Fußzeile kannst du über "Datei -> Seite einrichten..." ausblenden, indem du die Eingabemasken leerst.


----------

